
Qapital – save money based on (almost) anything - tomasien
https://www.qapital.com/
======
tomasien
My favorite savings app launched Android this week so I thought it was a good
time to share here. I've been using the iOS version for almost a year now and
I love it. I just let the founders know that I've posted it here so if you
have any questions hopefully they'll be dropping by to answer them!

